# Weil McClain 500 Series 3 - intermittent no flame



## JeffraKing (18 d ago)

Hi all... I have an old Weil McClain 550 Series 3 forced hot water setup. Pretty simple system. Issue is that intermittently (once or twice a day), I see that the fan is on but I have no flame. The fan stays on until I turn the whole mess off at the switch. Turn it back on and all is fine for a while. I replaced the ignitor and the thermocouple but it's still doing it. I plan to replace the burner and tubes (because they have never been replaced in the 24 years I have owned it) but I don't think that's the issue. I am not sure if the fan never shuts off from the previous burn cycle or if it starts at the beginning of a cycle, burner never lights and the fan stays on. I can't seem to catch the problem as it happens. 

Thoughts??


----------

